

Open Letter to Hacker News Community - melvinram
http://www.volcanicmarketing.com/hacker-news.php

======
rms
Definitely a nice try, your enthusiasm is appreciated but this is the wrong
audience for your widget. My home page is about:blank, I imagine this, custom
pages, and netvibes/google are the popular homepages and I can't see why
anyone would switch to your thing..

Honestly I suspect you've been ripped off. The idea of a mediocre homepage
being seen as a gift just seems incredibly fake to me and would only work on
very computer unsavvy people. You're paying money to promote someone else's
widget? Are you doing this just for pagerank? Or do you get a cut of the
advertising money?

~~~
melvinram
Kevin, I hear your concerns. However, if you take a closer look, you'll find
this is not what you think it is. In any case, thanks for responding. ~ mel

>> Definitely a nice try, your enthusiasm is appreciated but this is the wrong
audience for your widget.

I couldn't disagree more. Ponder Pearls has a content library that is very
useful for the HN community, many of whom I've noticed are entrepreneurs like
myself. Sales & success tips from Brian Tracy can be valuable in closing
deals. Positive thoughts from successful innovators can help motivate someone
who might be going through a bit of a financial roller coaster in launching
their startup. I could go on and on.

>> My home page is about:blank, I imagine this, custom pages, and
netvibes/google are the popular homepages and I can't see why anyone would
switch to your thing.

Blank home pages work for some people. I personally used to use Google.com. I
switched because you can't really get a lot of the positive content such as
sales & success tips from Brian Tracy's book, quotes from The Peaceful
Warrior, etc. This is like iGoogle/Netvibes/etc without ADD. It offers small
bits of wisdom from some very positive people.

>> Honestly I suspect you've been ripped off. The idea of a mediocre homepage
being seen as a gift just seems incredibly fake to me and would only work on
very computer unsavvy people.

A lot of my clients use this and they like it. I figured you all would like it
too. Take a quick peak. If you don't like it, no biggie. Just offering a gift
which I think you'll find valuable. Chances are you'll love it if you try it.

>> You're paying money to promote someone else's widget? Are you doing this
just for pagerank? Or do you get a cut of the advertising money?

There are no ads on the site or the desktop version. I pay for this so I can
do something nice for my clients and stay in front of them in a positive way.
My clients get positive thoughts. I get their loyalty. Ponder Pearls gets
money from me. Win-win-win.

Think of it this way, it's like getting daily coaching from wise people.

Why am I "promoting" it on HN? I like the community. I hope it's not too hard
to believe? lol No hidden agenda Kevin, promise. Anyway, I'm going to go knock
out. It's 4am here in Cali.

